# accesando a cada uno



## pitufa_ska

Tengo dudas acerca de este gerundio, ¿es correcto? no aparece en el RAE y el corrector de windows lo coloca como error.
Contexto: ...lo compone también los Centros Penales y Cárceles Públicas a nivel nacional, accesando a cada uno de ellos se puede encontrar información referente a sus antecedentes...


----------



## V&VT

Accesando puede que aparezca algunas veces. Pero desde mi punto de vista, no es correcto y no lo utilizaría. 
"Tener acceso sí"


----------



## emm1366

pitufa_ska said:


> Tengo dudas acerca de este gerundio, ¿es correcto? no aparece en el RAE y el corrector de windows lo coloca como error.
> Contexto: ...lo compone también los Centros Penales y Cárceles Públicas a nivel nacional, accesando a cada uno de ellos se puede encontrar información referente a sus antecedentes...


 
Su uso es cada vez más común.

Muy pronto lo verás en el RAE.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Pitufa:
Concuerdo con emm1366, de hecho en lenguaje informático, es muy común.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## piraña utria

En este preciso caso me aparto de ustedes, porque más allá del aire a anglicismo del "verbo", tenemos "ingresar", "acceder" (en una de sus acepciones), "introducir" (se), por ejemplo, ¿por qué inventarnos ese verbo que no le veo un componente especial que llame a su "consideración" como válido?

Les dejo la inquietud,


----------



## V&VT

piraña utria,

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. ¿¿¿¿Por qué inventar verbos cuando ya existe un equivalente???? Si nosotros no cuidamos el idioma, ¿quién más lo hará?


----------



## Pinairun

Y ya puestos ¿por qué no "acce*ss*ar"? Pero, ¿es que no suena mejor "acceder"?

Saludos


----------



## V&VT

Pinairum

ACCESSAR NO EXISTE


----------



## emm1366

V&VT said:


> Pinairum
> 
> ACCESSAR NO EXISTE


 
Alguna vez leí en un libro de gramática, cuyo autor no recuerdo, que decir rompido es correcto pero no se usa.

¿Acceder pasará de moda también?

Démosle paso a accesar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como dicen algunos, en el lenguaje de la informática es común. Y se usa porque en el inglés así se dice. Chat no existe en español, según la RAE, pero se usa todos los días en todo el mundo hispano.

Basta darse una vuelta por Google y verán que "accesar" aparece nada más 953,000 veces.

No digo que sea correcto, pero de que se usa, se usa.


----------



## V&VT

Ahora estamos de acuerdo!

Sé que se utilizan muchos términos más que nada en informática, pero creo que una traducción debe ser correcta. Yo, en mi caso prefiero usar acceder.
Pero respeto a todos los que deciden lo contrario. Como dije antes, ¿para qué usar un un término que no es correcto si existe su equivalente? Pero bueno, no todos pensamos lo mismo...


----------



## lamartus

¿Accesar?  
Nunca jamás escuché tal cosa (ni en informática siquiera).

Saludos alucinados .


----------



## chics

En España, en el campo de la informática se utiliza sólo* acceder*, y no _accesar_. En otros sitios, no sé...


----------



## Pinairun

V&VT said:


> Pinairum
> 
> ACCESSAR NO EXISTE


 
¡Pues claro que no existe en el diccionario de la RAE, ni _accesar_ tampoco! Pero ya que la han adoptado del inglés, que lo hagan del todo: _access_ tiene doble ese, de ahí que sugiriera lo de _accessar_...

Lo malo de esto es que las voces de origen inglés nos están invadiendo.
Generalmente tienen su equivalente en castellano, pero según en qué ámbitos se empleen terminan por imponerse.

_Stop_ = Parada obligatoria, ¿Alguien dice "se saltó una parada obligatoria? 
_Chat_ = Charla, ¿Alguien dice "estoy charlando" cuando está "_chateando_" con una amiga? Pues chatear en castellano es tomar chatos (vinos).

Ahora que lo de _accesar_ me parece muy fuerte. No obstante, debemos comprender la gran influencia de la lengua inglesa/de USA  en los castellano-hablantes americanos. A nosotros nos pilla más lejos.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> ¡Pues claro que no existe en el diccionario de la RAE, ni _accesar_ tampoco! Pero ya que la han adoptado del inglés, que lo hagan del todo: _access_ tiene doble ese, de ahí que sugiriera lo de _accessar_...
> 
> Lo malo de esto es que las voces de origen inglés nos están invadiendo.
> Generalmente tienen su equivalente en castellano, pero según en qué ámbitos se empleen terminan por imponerse.
> 
> _Stop_ = Parada obligatoria, ¿Alguien dice "se saltó una parada obligatoria?
> _Chat_ = Charla, ¿Alguien dice "estoy charlando" cuando está "_chateando_" con una amiga? Pues chatear en castellano es tomar chatos (vinos).
> 
> Ahora que lo de _accesar_ me parece muy fuerte. No obstante, debemos comprender la gran influencia de la lengua inglesa/de USA en los castellano-hablantes americanos. A nosotros nos pilla más lejos.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pinairun:

De acuerdo con tu concepto. Eso sí, incluso por esa manera en la que "suenan" las dos modalidades, "accesar" y "accessar", yo insisto con mi vehemente llamado a su rechazo amiga. Yo como caribeño, "comiéndome" muchas letras todo el tiempo, tengo doble motivo.

Saludos,


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Me declaro enemigo público de neologismos innecesarios. Y con mayor razón si encima son cacofónicos, como suele ser el caso de los anglicismos. Acceder, accediendo, no accesar ni accesando; concretar, no concretizar; patentar, o a lo sumo hacer patente, no patentizar; tener sentido, no hacer sentido; y un interminable etcétera. Ahora bien, a cosas nuevas, nombres nuevos. El intercambio cibernético de mensajes instantáneos me parece razonable que reciba el nombre de chat; por mor de la brevedad, me parece lógico que a los correos electrónicos se les diga mails.

Salu2


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Aunque llego tarde a esta discusión, y bastante han dicho ya aquí los colegas foristas, no podía dejar pasar la oportunidad de expresar mi rechazo a tan flagrante anglisismo. Por mi parte, en vista de que encuentro este verbo totalmente innecesario, seguiré diciendo _acceder_, _ingresar_, _entrar_, etc. que incluso quienes van felizmente por la vida diciendo _accesar_ podrán entender sin dificultad.



Pinairun said:


> ...
> _Stop_ = Parada obligatoria, ¿Alguien dice "se saltó una parada obligatoria?
> ...



Pinairun, fíjate que por aquí, en América (no sé si toda), la señal dice "pare". Así es que lo que algunos a veces se saltan es un "_pare_".

Saludos


----------



## ILT

ToñoTorreón said:


> Como dicen algunos, en el lenguaje de la informática es común. Y se usa porque en el inglés así se dice. Chat no existe en español, según la RAE, pero se usa todos los días en todo el mundo hispano.
> 
> Basta darse una vuelta por Google y verán que "accesar" aparece nada más 953,000 veces.
> 
> No digo que sea correcto, pero de que se usa, se usa.


Y es que aun en inglés está mal, porque ese idioma también tiene el equivalente a acceder, accediendo.
Yo he hecho un esfuerzo por usar acceder o tener acceso, pero nunca accesar, lo veo innecesario.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Aunque llego tarde a esta discusión, y bastante han dicho ya aquí los colegas foristas, no podía dejar pasar la oportunidad de expresar mi rechazo a tan flagrante anglisismo. Por mi parte, en vista de que encuentro este verbo totalmente innecesario, seguiré diciendo _acceder_, _ingresar_, _entrar_, etc. que incluso quienes van felizmente por la vida diciendo _accesar_ podrán entender sin dificultad.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinairun, fíjate que por aquí, en América (no sé si toda), la señal dice "pare". Así es que lo que algunos a veces se saltan es un "_pare_".
> 
> Saludos


 
Acá la señal dice "Alto", y dcimos que se pasaron el alto.


----------



## Polizón

El español, como todo idioma, "evoluciona". Lo pongo entre comillas dado que en el caso de la pregunta concreta, no creo que lo estemos haciendo. Como lo han señalado algunas de las personas que me han precedido, en español existen muchas palabras que equivalen al anglicismo _accesar_; Sin embargo, la función de un idioma es comunicar, y mientras cumplan su cometido, no veo mayor problema. Eso sí, creo que el anglicismo aludido debe circunscribirse al ámbito informático. Yo no lo uso ni lo promuevo, pero lo acepto, pues no pienso corregir a todo el mundo.
Solamente como ejemplo: En España usan el término _Ordenador_, por lo que en América Latina conocemos como _Computador_ o _Computadora_. Si vemos el DRAE, vemos que las definiciones no son equivalentes, aun cuando nos referimos exactamente a lo mismo. Alguna vez leí que el vocablo _Ordenador _proviene del francés _Ordinateur_, que es la palabra que escogieron los franceses para no introducir a su idioma un anglicismo.


----------



## chics

Doktor Faustus said:


> Ahora bien, a cosas nuevas, nombres nuevos. El intercambio cibernético de mensajes instantáneos me parece razonable que reciba el nombre de chat; por mor de la brevedad, me parece lógico que a los correos electrónicos se les diga mails.


Hola, me parece que nos estamos saliendo de tema...
De todos modos, te contaré que no estoy de acuerdo contigo. No son conceptos nada nuevos, aunque los medios tal vez evolucionen. Fíjate quela gente que ha vivido más, y sobretodo en los lugares no tan colonizados por el inglés, la gente habla de "notas", "mensajes" y de "hablar (por internet)".

Un mensaje se puede escribir con carbón en un papel y lanzarlo en una botella, o a boli y enviarlo a los del edificio de al lado lanzándolo hecho una bola o en forma de avión, se puede colgar en un papelito en la nevera o enganchar en la pantalla de un ordenador (sea literalmente o mediante estas notitas que puedes hacer que te salgan en el fondo de pantalla), puedes enviarlo por teléfono, en forma de texto escrito o de mensaje de voz, en un texto corto por internet o por correo "tradicional", o pasarlo a alguien por debajo de la puerta... Todo esto son _notas_ y _mensajes_ y mucha gente les llama habitualmente así. Tal vez convivan, más en ciertos estratos, con palabras inglesas como _esemeese_, _meil_ y _imeil_; que no son nuevas palbras que han inventa los estadounidenses sino su tarducción de unas siglas o de "correo", la misma palabra que usan para enviar mensajitos por palomas.

Hace un tiempo, cuando era nuevo y muchos no estábamos aún muy habituados, sí había más gente que decía _méils_, copiando lo que habían oído y sin saber muy bien de que hablaban (hay tantos otros ejemplos de esto...), pero una vez es un método más, normalizado y cotidiano; lo más cómodo para la gente culta y moderna acaba siendo utilizar palbras propias y en la lengua enla que están hablando.

En cuanto a _*chat*_, yo no uso _charlar_ (la traducción literal del inglés, lengua en la que tampoco se trata de ninguna palabra nueva) sino simplemente _hablar:_ _He estado hablando un rato con María, te envía saludos_. A veces me interesará especificar si la he encontrado por la calle, si he hablado con ella por teléfono, por internet con voz e imagen o por internet por escrito, con un programillo u otro.


----------



## Jellby

¿Qué es "accesar", obtener un accésit, u otorgarlo?


----------



## Doktor Faustus

El cuidado de la lengua tampoco debe hacernos caer en extremismos. Una cosa es rechazar _accesar_, o palabras cuyo significante tiene un correlato literal en nuestra lengua, o cuyo significado está ya satisfactoriamente designado, otra es cometer abusos categoriales y forzar la lengua hasta donde ésta no llega, como decir _hablar _de una comunicación escrita. En todo caso, habría que decir escribirse con alguien, o intercambiar mensajes instantáneos, ambas expresiones, o bien polisémicas, o bien larguísimas.
Por otra parte, los idiomas se conforman y transforman históricamente por incorporación de extranjerismos. En el castellano tenemos incorporados más de 4000 términos árabes. En esto hay que darle la razón a Polizón; no en cambio en cuanto a que haya que quedarse de brazos cruzados. Lo que digamos o dejemos de decir contribuye a determinar el rumbo en que evoluciona el idioma. Y en este sentido, una evolución que cuide la belleza y la simplicidad no me parece nada despreciable.
En cuanto a vos, chics, no estoy de acuerdo en que los hablantes cultos castellanicen los términos. Al contrario, cada vez se los incorpora más en su grafía original, al menos de las lenguas occidentales; por ejemplo, cada vez se conserva más el nombre de pila original al mencionar a un extranjero. Y así con los anglicismos. Se tiende hacia un modelo multilingüe, no a la asimilación.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:
			
		

> Ahora que lo de _accesar_ me parece muy fuerte. No obstante, debemos comprender la gran influencia de la lengua inglesa/de USA  en los castellano-hablantes americanos. A nosotros nos pilla más lejos.



 Hola:

      Sin duda, espero que “accesar” continúe siendo un barbarismo por mucho, muchísimo tiempo.

  Ya le he comentado lo mismo a otra persona pero, como este foro existe para que conozcamos mejor otras culturas y sus lenguas, creo que vale la pena repetirlo aquí (en una buena onda, por supuesto): dejando de lado ciertas zonas de México y el Caribe, estimo que no es cierto que exista una mayor influencia del inglés en América que la que existe en España. No recibimos millones de turistas anglófonos cada año como recibe España (¡por desgracia!). Estamos mucho más lejos de cualquier país anglófono que lo que está España. No puedo probarlo con datos empíricos, pero imagino que, por la obvia razón de tener un menor poder adquisitivo, deben de haber, en términos relativos, menos niños y adolescentes que estudian inglés en América del Sur y Central que los que hay en España. 

  Muchos, seguramente, conocerán la carta cuyo primer párrafo copio al final de este mensaje. Es comiquísima; para los que no la hayan leído, les recomiendo hacerlo. En ella, “este país” es España.

_“Desde que las insignias se llaman pins, los maricones _*gays*_, las comidas frías _*lunchs*_, y los repartos de cine _*castings*_, este país no es el mismo: ahora es mucho, muchísimo más moderno..."_

  Cordial saludo
  A.A.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

jajaja, gracioso, Adolfo, básicamente estoy de acuerdo con lo que decís. Pero te recuerdo que existe una Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua con sede en _New _York (confieso avergonzado que original me gusta más), que vela por la corrección idiomática de los más de 28 millones de hablantes nativos del castellano en Estados Unidos, el quinto país hispanoparlante más populoso, por detrás de México, Colombia, España y Argentina.
En cuanto a los anglicismos de México y El Caribe, yo tendría mis reservas en hacer un uso indiscriminado de tal afirmación, por ejemplo en el caso mexicano, primero, porque es por lejos el país que más hispanohablantes aporta al mundo, casi 4 veces más poblado que el que le sigue; segundo, porque  posee una producción científica y literaria cuantiosa y de gran calidad; tercero, porque allí se hacen la mayor parte de los doblajes que circulan en América, por lo cual vale _ipso facto _como modelo del castellano en el Nuevo Mundo.


----------



## Polizón

En resumen:
_Accesar _no está reconocido por la Real Academia Española; hay varias palabras en nuestro idioma que su pueden sustituir ese anglicismo, por lo que no debe promoverse. Y sin embargo, casi todo el mundo hispanohablante lo entiende.
Personalmente no me gusta, pero lo acepto a regañadientes cuando se trata de lenguaje informático. Eso sí, fuera de ese contexto, me parece sencillamente horrible.
Saludos.


----------



## dulukia

a mi entender "accesando" es una de esas palabras mal traducidas en su día que se ha ido quedando como habitual, no es que quiera ir de purista, pero me suena fatal y si la leyera (contexto informático incluído) me llamaría la atención negativamente

En español se dice ACCEDIENDO de acceder y no
ACCESANDO de ACCESAR

que algo se use de forma habitual no significa que sea correcto

(ejemplo: mi hermano es *más* mayor que yo: esto es incorrecto, ese más sobra, aunque se use frecuentemente, es curioso, porque jamás oirás decir: mi coche es *más* mejor, siendo exactamente el mismo error)


----------



## pitufa_ska

pues ya me quedó clarísimo que no es accesando, ya ni recuerdo de donde saqué eso


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Eso de los anglicismos y los préstamos lingüísticos es muy común, y no se limita a América o a cualquier otro lugar.
Yo también trato de decir _acceder_, pero como dijo un paisano mío más arriba, de que _accesar_ se usa, se usa, y mucho.


----------



## pequeño

"Accesar" para mí es horrible, pero desde hace como 13 años que lo leo en internet. En España jamás. Sucede algo parecido con "loguear", que sí se usa muchísimo en España, aunque todo el mundo sabe que por mucho que se utilice en internet, es incorrecto y vulgar, algo que debería pasar con accesar y por lo que leo no es así, ya que algunos de ustedes lo dan por bueno...

También desde hace años veo _*reportar*_ como sinónimo de denunciar o algo parecido.


----------



## Mangato

Totalmente de acuerdo con aquellos a los que les parece que accesar es un término horrible, y además innecesario. Existe una tendencia a crear verbos informáticos, sin detenerse a pensar que el significado ya lo tenemos. Acceder es una palabra perfecta y que significa eso mismo: tener acceso.

Adolfo, que utilicemos palabras inglesas, en sustitución de las autóctonas tal vez nos haga aparentar más modernos, pero que necesitemos acudir al _spanglis,_ solo podrá demostrar nuestra ignorancia


----------



## Mangato

pequeño said:


> "Accesar" para mí es horrible, pero desde hace como 13 años que lo leo en internet. En España jamás. Sucede algo parecido con "loguear", que sí se usa muchísimo en España, aunque todo el mundo sabe que por mucho que se utilice en internet, es incorrecto y vulgar, algo que debería pasar con accesar y por lo que leo no es así, ya que algunos de ustedes lo dan por bueno...
> 
> También desde hace años veo _*reportar*_ como sinónimo de denunciar o algo parecido.


 
*reportar**.*
(Del lat. _reportāre_).


*7. *tr._ Am._ Transmitir, comunicar, dar noticia.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Como dije antes, yo también uso _acceder_, pero creo que no es necesario desgarrarse las vestiduras. Sí, es cierto que _accesar_ no sólo es incorrecto sino que también suena feo. Pero el hecho es que se usa, y hay que conocerlo, nada más. La solución consiste en seguir usando _acceder_. Saludos.

P.S. Me encontré algunos enlaces de sitios en España donde se utiliza _accesar_:
1. La página de acceso a la Red de Bibliotécas Públicas de Andalucía y
2. La página del Ministerio de Cultura del Gobierno de España.


----------



## pequeño

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Como dije antes, yo también uso _acceder_, pero creo que no es necesario desgarrarse las vestiduras. Sí, es cierto que _accesar_ no sólo es incorrecto sino que también suena feo. Pero el hecho es que se usa, y hay que conocerlo, nada más. La solución consiste en seguir usando _acceder_. Saludos.
> 
> P.S. Me encontré algunos enlaces de sitios en España donde se utiliza _accesar_:
> 1. La página de acceso a la Red de Bibliotécas Públicas de Andalucía y
> 2. La página del Ministerio de Cultura del Gobierno de España.



 
En el Ministerio de Cultura nada menos...


Aunque ese informe de acceso ha sido redactado por alguien de El Salvador, de la localidad de San Matías, pues de ahí proviene la documentación.
La frase tiene miga:

*Solo los jefa del departamento puede accesar a la documentación, si se requiere accesar a la documentación esta se solicita y se puede proporcionar copias.*

En cuanto al foro ese de la Junta de Andalucía, es normal, esas aplicaciones para foros vienen en inglés y hay que instalarles las traducciones del  idioma que se desea, y en este caso ellos han utilizado una traducción sudamericana. A mi me sucede cuando instalo foros u otras aplicaciones, que me encuentro _accesar _ y términos similares al activar el idioma español. 

En España no se usa accesar.

Buscando en Google, sólo en sitios con dominio .es :

Apariciones accesar: 8910
Apariciones acceder: 6.790.000


----------



## clares3

Hi, todos:
Hay una tendencia constatada a conjugar un verbo y, a partir de sus gerundios y participios, componer un nuevo verbo. "Ofertar" sería uno de ellos, finalmente admitido en asuntos comerciales. "Accesar" sería una pésima traducción del término "accessing"; en español debería decirse "accediendo" o "acceder" pues los anglosajones sustituyen el infinitivo por participios en muchas ocasiones. En la Asamblea Francesa (Parlamento) uno de sus miembros, recurriendo a este esquema, dijo: "Es un asunto que debemos _solucionar_" (formando un verbo con el nombre "solución"); otro le replicó: "No se preocupe, que pronto nos vamos a _ocupacionar_".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Pitufa:
> Concuerdo con emm1366, de hecho en lenguaje informático, es muy común.Saludos
> Rosa





Mangato said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con aquellos a los que les parece que accesar es un término horrible, y además innecesario.


 
Por acá si se utiliza, solo que generalmente se usa para temas relacionados con la informática.
Pero eso de que, _es horrible e innecesario_, es un punto de vista muy personal, no todos podemos tener la misma percepción...
Accesar, chatear, bloguear...no se, a mi particularmente no me suenan mal, y si pareciera que es ignoirancia, pienso que estando en un contexto adecuado, no debería percibirse así.

saludos cordiales Gatito...

Rosa


----------



## jazyk

Siento mucho que les parezca horrible accesar. Es eso lo que usamos en portugués y nunca me pasó por la cabeza que pudiera ser un calco del inglés. En portugués también he visto acceder, pero muy poco, y solo en textos de Portugal.


----------



## Mangato

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá si se utiliza, solo que generalmente se usa para temas relacionados con la informática.
> Pero eso de que, _es horrible e innecesario_, es un punto de vista muy personal, no todos podemos tener la misma percepción...
> Accesar, chatear, bloguear...no se, a mi particularmente no me suenan mal, y si pareciera que es ignoirancia, pienso que estando en un contexto adecuado, no debería percibirse así.
> 
> saludos cordiales Gatito...
> 
> Rosa


 
Por supuesto que hablo desde el punto de vista de un español peninsular, y trato de defender la postura de que no todo término informático tiene que ser una adaptación de la palabra inglesa. _Acessar_ de momento se oye poco por aquí, en cambio cada día tengo que escuchar repetídamente, _printéame_ esa página, como si la imprenta la hubiese descubierto Bill Gates e lugar de Gutemberg. No tengo alternativa para blogg o bloggear; _bitacorear_ sería demasiado. En cuanto al chat, tampoco. Solo siento envidia de mis amigos luso-parlantes que han sabido popularizar una palabra de lo más expresiva.* Bate-papo*


Saludos más que cordiales, Rosa del Caribe

Aquí lo que dice la Wiki


----------



## lmgutie

No podemos defender el uso de "accesar" con base en que ya se usa ampliamente. En esta forma de tolerancia pronto tendríamos que aceptar otros términos como "atachar", "forwardear", "resetear" siendo que hay vocablos en español para cada caso.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España sonaría francamente mal (digo sonaría porque no creo que nadie diga eso). Se utiliza "accediendo" que es lo correcto.


----------



## Polizón

lmgutie said:


> No podemos defender el uso de "accesar" con base en que ya se usa ampliamente. En esta forma de tolerancia pronto tendríamos que aceptar otros términos como "atachar", *adjuntar* "forwardear" *reenviar*, "resetear" *reiniciar* siendo que hay vocablos en español para cada caso.


 
Hoy en día varios programas informáticos están en español y se han tomado la molestia de traducir todo lo que se ha podido a nuestro idioma.

Saludos.


----------

